

Can Windows 10 unite Microsoft's two worlds? - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3036924/app-economy/can-windows-10-unite-microsofts-two-worlds

======
liotier
Hard not to invoke Betteridge's law of headlines over this one...

